# Puppy pick-up time..help!!



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a little advice would be really appreciated...thanks 

I have ALL my 7 pups reserved to buyers.....one of which is me, lol!!! But a couple of them are suggesting that they may not be able to pick them up at 8 weeks......the first, because they have weddings, ect, to attend for the following...the second, because finances may not allow collection until a couple of weeks late. 

So my questions is....how long do you allow for "puppy collection"?? Are there any conditions you place on this?? Do you charge a fee for minding the puppy beyond a certain time??

I am sorry if I seem ignorant. I am NEW to this game, and just trying hard to do the right thing....by me and my large family (5 young kids)...and the pups and mother. I want to be friendly and helpful.....but want to be professional and NOT a doormat!!

ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you feel these are excellent homes then I would keep the pups until they are able to take them home especially for the people going to a wedding. The second person might concern me a bit more especially if the money situation has just been brought up. Did they put a deposit on the pup? As I said, if you feel this is a good home then wait. If you have concerns than offer to keep the pup for a slight boarding charge. Put a limit on how long you will keep the pup, though. If the people back out then you will have a slightly older pup to sell, but you will also have maybe avoided putting the pup into a bad situation. 

I have kept pups longer due to travel time for buyers or other reasons where it was in the best interest of the pup. I have also kept pups longer because I didn't have a home I found suitable.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not a breeder -when I bought my first pup-he was ready to go home right around the holidays and that wasn't a good time for me because I go away and can't take a dog-the breeder kept him for me-no charge-I really appreciated that-missed out on some puppy time though


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

lhczth said:


> The second person might concern me a bit more especially if the money situation has just been brought up.


This is a great point. We've had Seven for about 3 1/2 month and have spent at least $1k on her so far, and that is without having to pay for her. If they don't have the money to pay for the pup, how are they going to take care of her. I understand that alot of people either already have training experience, or don't get into training as young as we did, but still that's several hundred dollars in vet visits, food, toys, equipment etc. Plus, financial issues are stressful, adding a puppy to that situation is not going to help and I'd be worried that the puppy will suffer because of it.




Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> ! But a couple of them are suggesting that they may not be able to pick them up at 8 weeks......the first, because they have weddings, ect, to attend for the following...the second, because finances may not allow collection until a couple of weeks late.


As a rescuer, people will try to do this to us - and I will explain we must have the puppy or dog picked up within a week of being approved. If it's coming up on a weekend, usually people will travel on the weekend to pick up their newly adopted dog or pup.

If they tell me they'd love to come but are going to (for instance) be a week later than what it specifies on our website and application, so basically, two weeks from the day they could come pick up the dog or pup, we've asked $10/day _donation_ to hold the puppy for them beyond that initial week or weekend.

The last time I did this, they had a wedding to attend and drove right by our place on the way to and from that wedding. So yeah. They made the $10/day donation without complaint. 

It's cheaper than any boarding facility. 
I would also be more concerned about the buyer's lack of funds to purchase.

As my husband says..."if the dog's already an inconvenience to them and it's not even in their home yet, how will they manage when it's there??" Particularly around typical vacation times when they have a vacation scheduled yet we're stuck with umpteen dozen dogs that _could_ be in their new homes already, and aren't able to vacation due to taking care of them? Something is wrong with that picture.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

msvette2u said:


> Something is wrong with that picture.


 Absolutely. I would find a different place to get my puppy in this case so I can have my scheduled vacation without interruption. Vacation doesn't always mean camping. It can mean setting aside time to visit your elderly mom in a different state, or have an interview trip. No puppy or hurt feelings of the breeder/rescuer would stand on the way, and I don't think the client has to tell their life story to the breeder. Pay, yes, if requested and agreed upon, justify themselves, don't think so.

To OP. There is nothing wrong to charge for boarding, or simply make a good gesture and accomodate your client. It depents on your personal preference.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> Absolutely. I would find a different place to get my puppy in this case so I can have my scheduled vacation without interruption. Vacation doesn't always mean camping. It can mean setting aside time to visit your elderly mom in a different state, or have an interview trip. No puppy or hurt feelings of the breeder/rescuer would stand on the way, and I don't think the client has to tell their life story to the breeder. Pay, yes, if requested and agreed upon, justify themselves, don't think so.
> 
> To OP. There is nothing wrong to charge for boarding, or simply make a good gesture and accomodate your client. It depents on your personal preference.


 good post


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I would find a different place to get my puppy in this case so I can have my scheduled vacation without interruption.


That's all well and good except it's well stated on our adoption page - each dog's "BIO" that the dog is to be picked up within a week.

If you wanted that dog and had plans to be out of town the week following - now, you can see it before they even contact us - what would you do?

It's not like we make that "rule" _after_ they email us 

_All adopters are required to pick up their new family member HERE, within a week of your application being completed and being approved to adopt. Because this is our home and we have LIMITED SPACE to keep dogs, THANK YOU for your understanding. _

Now, I consider sales of puppies (one litter) to be difference since _a dog's life _may not depend on the purchaser picking up their new dog or puppy, like it does in rescue.

In any rescue's case, our own included, people need to be aware that we cannot hang on to the dogs indefinitely since we have a wait list of dogs to come here, dogs on death row.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know how people could contain themselves. DW, kids and I were about to blow up waiting for that Friday pick up day!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Nigel, for sure. 
I don't like feeling like folks are saying, "Well, when we get around to it, we'll get there to pick up the puppy".


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm hoping you took a deposit on the pups. The people with the wedding, I'd just make sure I get a firm pick up date from them. If they say a week later, then I'd say great, but I will have to charge a daily fee after that date. To the other people, I would give them a deadline for sure. Tell them they get 2 extra weeks and then you will sell the puppy to the next buyer on the list. Sorry, but it's not like they didn't know the price and the date they would be 8 weeks, right? There is a lot of training/socialization that needs to be worked on during those first few weeks and it is much better IMO if they can do it with their new family as a bonding exercise if possible. I have kept a few pups for longer periods by request, but as I am a freak about that early training I made it clear that any pup left in my care would be getting the same training and socialization as my own pups and this was worth something. I also make a big start on potty training at that time so feel like that needs to be addressed as well.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...when I think back on it with my first GSD-don't think the breeder even cared if I gave a deposit...guess things were different back then


----------



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the great replies. You have all been very helpful, and made some excellent ponts.


----------

